# Chia sẻ bí quyết chăm sóc da trắng mịn, sạch mụn với chi phí chỉ dưới 50k



## Vũ Thu Hằng (28/9/18)

*Chị em phụ nữ thường dành rất nhiều thời gian và tiền bạc để chăm chút, tân trang cho vẻ bề ngoài, đặc biệt là làn da. Nếu tổng hợp lại chi phí mua mỹ phẩm chăm sóc da trong một thời gian dài, đây quả là khoảng đầu tư không nhỏ.*

Đầu tư vào diện mạo luôn là khoản đầu tư hợp lí và có khả năng "sinh lời", nhưng chi tiêu vào mỹ phẩm dưỡng da thế nào cho hợp lí và không phung phí thật ra là vấn đề không dễ. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ hướng dẫn cho bạn cách dưỡng da tiết kiệm chỉ với 50 ngàn với đầy đủ các bước dưỡng da cơ bản mà hiệu quả mang lại không kém gì việc sử dụng mỹ phẩm trên thị trường.

_

_
_Da sẽ đẹp hơn mỗi ngày nếu chăm sóc thường xuyên_​
*Bước làm sạch*
Làm sạch da là bước quan trọng trong quá trình skincare để sở hữu làn da đẹp. Quá trình làm sạch được thực hiện càng kĩ sẽ giúp loại bỏ bụi bẩn, bã nhờn, lỗ chân lông thông thoáng hơn, tạo tiền đề để các bước dưỡng tiếp theo phát huy công dụng.

_

_
_Làm sạch da mỗi ngày sẽ ngăn ngừa mụn_
​Với cách làm sạch da tiết kiệm, bạn có thể chuẩn bị những nguyên liệu sau để tạo thành toner làm sạch da:
- 20 bông hồng sạch (khoảng 30 ngàn)
- 1 thau nước muối (muối khoảng 5 ngàn)

Gỡ hết cách hoa hồng rồi ngâm vào trong nước muối 15 phút rồi để ráo. Cho cánh hoa hồng vào trong một cái bát con, thêm vào bát 1 ít nước, đặt bát vào trong 1 nồi nước (lưu ý canh mực nước sao cho nước không tràn vào miệng bát). Đun nồi nước trên lửa liu riu trong khoảng 40 phút cho đến khi nước trong nồi gần cạn, bạn sẽ thu được nước hoa hồng đọng lại trong bát con. Tắt bếp và lấy bát ra, bỏ cánh hoa đi, rót nước hoa hồng vào trong 1 lọ nhỏ đợi cho nguội rồi dùng dần. 

_

_
_Như vậy bạn đã có 1 loại toner làm sạch da với chi phí chưa tới 50 ngàn đồng rồi đấy._

_

_
_Mỗi ngày bạn dùng nước hoa hồng này để lau mặt, da sẽ rất sạch và sáng_
​*Bước cấp ẩm*
Một làn da khô, thiếu độ ẩm trông sẽ rất xấu, không có sức sống và nhanh chóng lão hóa. Việc dưỡng ẩm mỗi ngày cho da là điều rất cần thiết. Nếu trước đây việc tìm một sản phẩm dưỡng ẩm cho da như mò kim đáy bể, thì hiện nay trên thị trường các loại mặt nạ giấy xuất hiện khá phổ biến và được thiết kế phát huy tối đa công dụng dưỡng ẩm chỉ sau 1 lần sử dụng.

_


Giá 1 loại mặt nạ giấy dưỡng ẩm hiện này không quá đắt, chỉ từ 15k-40k/miếng mặt nạ và cũng dễ tìm mua ở các siêu thị. _
​Bạn nên chọn các loại mặt nạ dưỡng ẩm có các thành phần như amino acid, glycerin, hyaluronic acid, vitamin e để cấp ẩm tức thời.
Một lựa chọn khác cho bạn là sử dụng vitamin e để dưỡng ẩm cho da, bạn có thể tìm mua các viên nang vitamin e trong hiệu thuốc với giá 10k/vỉ.

Cách dùng: Cắt 1 viên nang vitamin e, thoa dầu vitamin e lên da sau đó rửa mặt thật sạch. Hoặc bạn có thể trộn với 2 muỗng sữa chua không đường để thoa lên da.

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể tự làm mặt nạ dưỡng ẩm cho da tại nhà theo cách sau:

_*Chuẩn bị:*_
- 1/4 quả bơ (15 ngàn/quả)
- 1/3 quả chuối (5 ngàn/quả)
- 1 muỗng cafe sữa tươi không đường( 6 ngàn/bịch sữa)

Nghiền nhuyễn các nguyên liệu trên rồi trộn thành hỗn hợp sệt mịn, thoa lên da còn ẩm, để yên trong khoảng 30 phút rồi rửa mặt với nước ấm.

_

_
_Chuối và bơ giúp cung cấp độ ẩm và tăng cường độ đàn hồi cho da, sữa tươi giúp kháng viêm, trắng da._

_

_
_Đắp mặt nạ chuối và bơ 2 lần/tuần để da luôn căng mướt_
​*Trị mụn tại nhà*
Mụn thường xuất hiện bởi nguyên nhân bên trong lẫn bên ngoài, tuy không ảnh hưởng nhiều đến sức khỏe nhưng cũng khiến chị em mất tự tin trong cuộc sống.

_

_
_Nếu chẳng may da mặt nổi mụn, chỉ với 20k, bạn có thể vào nhà thuốc mua 1 tuýp kem trị mụn chiết xuất rau má với công dụng kháng viêm, loại bỏ vi khuẩn gây mụn, làm xẹp các nốt mụn vừa sưng tấy, bên cạnh đó bôi kem trị mụn có thành phần rau má cũng làm mờ thâm mụn hiệu quả._
​Ngoài ra, bạn có thể trị mụn, mờ thâm với cách đơn giản sau:

_*Chuẩn bị:*_
- 1 bó rau diếp cá (khoảng 10k)
Mua lá diếp cá về rửa sạch, giã nát rồi đắp lên vùng da bị mụn, vết thâm sẽ mờ đi và các nốt mụn sẽ mau chóng gom còi.




​Bên cạnh đắp mặt nạ trị mụn và bôi kem trị mụn, bạn có thể dùng diếp cá làm nước uống để thải độc da từ bên trong cơ thể, giúp da sáng khỏe.

_Để chăm sóc da luôn khỏe đẹp, bên cạnh việc dưỡng da từ bên ngoài, bạn nên bổ sung dinh dưỡng từ bên trong:_

- Uống đủ 2 lít nước mỗi ngày
- Ăn nhiều rau củ quả
- Ngủ đủ giấc, hạn chế rơi vào tình trạng căng thẳng lo âu
- Tập thể dục mỗi ngày ít nhất 15 phút để loại bỏ độc tố ra khỏi cơ thể

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

